# Sewage Lift station



## tdgal (Jun 16, 2009)

Anyone ever install a sewage/septic lift station? Going from a shop to existing septic system.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

sure, just got done building 2 of them.

each has 2 pumps with the ability to add a third pump in the future.

bottom of each is +/- 25 feet below ground.

what do you need to know?


----------



## tdgal (Jun 16, 2009)

*Lift station info*

Will a 40 gallon container with just the simple sewage pump that just plugs in to an outlet be sufficient? Do I need to hardwire with an alarm system(More $$$$)

This will be fed by 2 sinks and one toilet and will have light use.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

honestly I can't answer your question with the limited information provided. I deal with large capacity municipal lift stations. 

I would suggest you call a company like "Pumps of Houston" - I believe they may sell a small prepackaged station like you need. You could probably use what we call a "grinder pump station"


----------



## tdgal (Jun 16, 2009)

*Lift station*

Okay I will look them up. thanks


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Yep, speck is right, they sell small prepackaged units that just plug in specifically sized for one or two small restrooms. Hook up with a 110v outlet and 2" or so pipe. Pretty easy install. He is also right, they make the jumbos that might be a tad too big for your job!!!!


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

yeah, the 2 I designed are 25' and 35' in diameter

just a little overkill for home use.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

I am on the other end of that, I am part of putting them in the ground and then to work.


----------



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

*Residential Lift Station*

I have one at my home, Instead of a small unit [Garbage can with a sewage pump].
I installed a 4' concrete culvert vertically with a poured concrete bottom and a 4 & 
1/2 ft lid. I was told by a pump man that the reason most sewer pumps fail is con-
stant on/off cycling. I put a 2" check valve at both ends of my 2" discharge pipe...
it has run 10+ yrs without a problem. PM me if you have additional ???s
Mustad7731
Jack


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

speckle-catcher said:


> honestly I can't answer your question with the limited information provided. I deal with large capacity municipal lift stations.
> 
> I would suggest you call a company like "Pumps of Houston" - I believe they may sell a small prepackaged station like you need. You could probably use what we call a "grinder pump station"


X2 on the grinder pumps! I wish all of the L/S I check in had them. We also have autodialer's which call out for high level, no power,and seal failures.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

tdgal said:


> Will a 40 gallon container with just the simple sewage pump that just plugs in to an outlet be sufficient? Do I need to hardwire with an alarm system(More $$$$)
> 
> This will be fed by 2 sinks and one toilet and will have light use.


It will work I have one ( no pump needed), if it becomes a problem don't use it so much. Worked for me for 25 years so far.:doowapsta


----------

